# Universal Studios Florida, Which resort?



## rsonc (Dec 18, 2011)

I had booked a 2 bedroom at the Disney Wilderness Lodge for early July but after looking at the website I don't think there will be enough big rides for my 2 teen boys to do.. they like roller coasters. 

A few years ago we did Universal and they loved it.

Now I don't know if I should keep the disney or if I should look for something else near universal and if so which hotels have nice big pools and lots for teens to do when we are not at the theme parks. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated 

Thanks
susan


----------



## EileenL (Dec 27, 2011)

Universal has three onsite resorts - never stayed at any - on International drive (I drive) there are a number of hotels - there are some at the corner of Universal Blvd and I drive near Wet and Wild (water park) - depends on your price range - only Timeshares at that end of town would be Westgate - (hard to get in and out of)

hotels near Seaworld - HGVC and Renaissance

Choice Hotels - nicest one near Universal and action is Comfort Inn http://www.comfortinn.com/hotel-orlando-florida-FL171?sid=xUI10.LP2S9go22g.21 Golden Corral is right there
and International Drive


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 27, 2011)

The teens would love this place!

http://www.hotels.com/ho189758/universal-s-hard-rock-hotel-orlando-united-states/

Especially if they are old enough to head out on their own in case mom and dad want to relax!


----------



## elaine (Dec 27, 2011)

If it is a timeshare trade, I would keep it, esp. if you got it prior to the BIG increase in TPUs on RCI. For teens at WL, they can take the internal Disney bus to Downtown Disney--where DisneyQuest is (5 story virtual and arcade games for 1 fee), big Virgin store, moive theaters, tons to eats, shops, etc. My teens love going over there. Also, they can take the boat to Ft. Wilderness and fish, archery (thur-Sat), rent bikes, walk around and hang out. There is a trail from WL to FTW for jogging/biking.
My teens (who cannot drive yet) love the freedom of being able to take the Disney buses all around the Disney complex and having a bit of freedom. They can take the bus to the 2 excellent Disney waterparks. You can get a waterpark/Disney annual pass for about $150 or so--or each is $40 or so a day. Or, if you go to WDW for 1 day, the add-on for 2 admissions to the WP or DQ is $50.
If you area staying at DVC, the teens can use the other DVC community halls (CH), as there is not one at WL. We like the CH at AKV the best---Wii, PS3, pool table, crafts, etc. They should take room key to show. OKW has a CH right by the pool and has a fun, laid back atmosphere with a snack shop right there--they usually play Carib. type music.
In the summer, there are pool movies at various DVCs in the pm--they can go to any of them. Also Ft. W has a campfire every night--you can roast marshmellows, hot dogs, and afterwards, they show 2 outdoor movies each night.
The drive will take 25 minutes+/- from WL to Universal. I would stay at DVC and go to Universal (my 15 yr old is bored with WDW, but loves Univ/IOA)--some Costcos have 3 day tickets that do not expire until 2014. You can go to both park-to-park the same day and some type of citywalk admission is included. They cost about $150.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 27, 2011)

I stayed at the Royal Pacific a few years ago. I wanted the Portofino, but it was unavailable. The Royal Pacific was good and the restaurant had a nice buffet.
We chose this hotel chain as they offered the perk of being able to go to the head of all lines - _no waiting _! That was what sold us.  Just show your pass from the hotel and you get right into attraction/ride.

There was a bacteria problem with the pool at the time and a fire ant problem in the sand surrounding the pool, but hopefully, those issues have been satisfied.

ETA: From their website:

http://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews-Royal-Pacific-Resort.aspx

_*•
Early Park Admission† to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter™, one hour before the theme park opens (valid theme park admission required)
•
Universal Express ride access* to skip the regular lines throughout both theme parks - a FREE benefit worth up to $87 per person, per day^ (valid theme park admission required)
•
Complimentary water taxis or shuttle buses to make getting around the resort fast and easy so you can make the most of your time
•
And more!*_


----------



## elaine (Dec 27, 2011)

I am assuming that OP wants at least a 1 or 2 BR villa via II/RCI trade vs. a hotel room. If you are paying cash and a hotel room works for you, then I agree with the PP, the onsite Univ. hotels are definitely the way to go. However, the FOTL (bypass the line) passes for hotel guests are not good for Harry Potter.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 27, 2011)

elaine said:


> I am assuming that OP wants at least a 1 or 2 BR villa via II/RCI trade vs. a hotel room. If you are paying cash and a hotel room works for you, then I agree with the PP, the onsite Univ. hotels are definitely the way to go. However, the FOTL (bypass the line) passes for hotel guests are not good for Harry Potter.




Elaine,
  Good point re: H Potter. When I was there, the ride wasn't available yet, so I didn't think of it. 
  Being able to go to the Potter attraction one hour before general admission opening is a big plus from what I've heard about the lines. 
  B


----------

